# Dog Allergies



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

My ACD has been having troubles with skin allergies ever since he had Lyme's Disease (which he got while he was on Frontline and we never saw a tick btw!). Anyway, our holistic vet recommended "Heel Allergy" for his itching when he breaks out in hives or hotspots... (along with bathing with a locally made goat's milk & tea tree oil soap.)

Have any of you all used "Heel Allergy" for your dogs? (It's actually made for humans... )


----------

